# small cell queens?



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Tony,
One think that Michael Bush taught me is that bees will HAVE to fill the cell to bring the queen larvae out past the lower cell wall. This is because they can't/ don't tear down that wall. This is the first thing that came to mind regarding why bees might choose a smaller cell than a large one... easier to fill in.
Waya


----------



## tony350i (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok i will leave the new cells,

thanks Tony


----------

